# Congratulations, CANADA



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Happy HOCKEY!!! Women and men, both!!!:bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

Yeah!!!


----------



## risa (May 11, 2001)

On top of that, the economical success of Canadian clothing manufacturer Roots makes Canada the biggest winner of these Olympics even if we didn't have as many medals. Ok Americans, buy more berets and get Canada out of recession, so I can go home! Wishful thinking...

**proudly wearing red and white today**


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

um, what recession?


----------



## coolj (Dec 12, 2000)

Thank you Suzanne. but amongst all the celebrating here, I would like to congratulate the American team for, what I thought was good showing at the games, and also for the sportsmanship shown after the Mens hockey final. (most athletes would not have been so gracious in taking second).


----------



## mirepoix man (Jan 26, 2002)

just wait until the Culinary Olympics!!


----------

